# Worship in the 18th Century



## bookslover (Oct 12, 2006)

Over at my blog I've posted an account of how one family spent the Lord's Day in England in the 1770s. There's a little whiff of legalism here and there (as I note), and I'm not sure if the church involved is Church of England or nonconformist, but I think it's an interesting glimpse of English life and worship on a Sunday.


----------

